# "Cold" fragrance?



## grumpy_owl (Sep 19, 2014)

Howdy. I'm looking for a cold or snowy fragrance oil (or blend) for snowflake soaps. These would be MP so acceleration, etc. is not an issue, although the less vanillin the better because I want them blue and white. 
Does anyone have an idea? I'm wary of Fresh Snow (BB is currently out of stock on it anyway) because reviews are wildly mixed.
Thank you.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 19, 2014)

I like winter garden from NG.  I just made it and it's curing so don't know what the final smell will be.  Here is their description:

Winter Garden fragrance will remind you of the fresh clean smell of winter air while walking down a snow-covered path. This fragrance begins with top notes of fresh lime and menthol; middle notes of Douglas fir and lavender; with full-body base notes of eucalyptus and pine. 

I made a blue base and white frosting for cupcakes then put a blue snowflake on top.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ooohhh... that sounds nice!


----------



## grumpy_owl (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you, shunt2011! That sounds lovely. I like NG--their scents are very pure and concentrated and I've been happy with the few I've bought so far.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Sep 20, 2014)

I liked the fresh snow but I read on a thread to add fir to it which I did. I really like the mix. It's hard to describe, clean, ozone, touch of fir. I added about .4 oz of fir to a 2 lb batch. 
I really want to try Elf Sweat and santa's pipe!


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 20, 2014)

Lbrown123 said:


> I liked the fresh snow but I read on a thread to add fir to it which I did. I really like the mix. It's hard to describe, clean, ozone, touch of fir. I added about .4 oz of fir to a 2 lb batch.
> I really want to try Elf Sweat and santa's pipe!


 

Would you say adding fir eo lightened the sweetness of the scent? I like  Fresh Snow oob, but soaped it (thank goodness is was laundry soap) and found it too sweet for me.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Sep 20, 2014)

I am by no means good at describing fragrances! Lol! I like it a lot with the fir. Before not so much. It still has a sweet scent but with another layer that makes you want to sniff it again.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Sep 20, 2014)

LBrown 123, would you try something like Christmas Forest or Woodland Elves with Fresh Snow? Maybe Cedarwood? I don't have a fir scent per se but I have those, along with NG's Freshly Fallen Leaves, which I haven't soaped with yet. (I just keep smelling it and dreaming)

ETA: You know what? I tell a lie. I have a small bottle of some weird off-brand Balsam Fir FO I bought at a natural foods store in Maine. Worried about it discoloring as it's a wild card. I need a white-white goat's milk MP with my pale sparkly blue snowflakes embedded.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Sep 20, 2014)

I think peppermint mixed with spearmint is a good "cold" mix.  I also want to do a conifer mint blend soonish, which would be cold.


----------



## sagehill (Sep 21, 2014)

One I've used is Winter Wonderland... quite nice.

jenny


----------



## marilynmac (Sep 21, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I like winter garden from NG.  I just made it and it's curing so don't know what the final smell will be.  Here is their description:
> 
> Winter Garden fragrance will remind you of the fresh clean smell of winter air while walking down a snow-covered path. This fragrance begins with top notes of fresh lime and menthol; middle notes of Douglas fir and lavender; with full-body base notes of eucalyptus and pine.
> 
> I made a blue base and white frosting for cupcakes then put a blue snowflake on top.



Does it smell like that description oob?   Please post when you know how it smells in the soap because it sounds wonderful!     Besides, "CATS" at the winter garden theatre.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Sep 22, 2014)

> Besides, "CATS" at the winter garden theatre.


Lolz. Has anyone CP'd with BB's Sleigh Ride? I really like it in melt and pour but I'd also like to keep it white(ish). It has some clove, which has never accelerated for me, because I'm obviously a freak of nature, but I do worry about it discoloring dark. TD can only control so much.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 22, 2014)

marilynmac said:


> Does it smell like that description oob? Please post when you know how it smells in the soap because it sounds wonderful! Besides, "CATS" at the winter garden theatre.



I am really liking the fragrance.  It smells fresh with a menthol background.  It does kind of make you think of cold weather.  I think I'll make a batch of soap out of it as I do like it in the cupcakes.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Sep 23, 2014)

Grumpy_owl
It is definitely worthy of a jar test! The pairing sounds intriguing. I may test a few of those combos myself. I am ordering samples again soon from NG to get the discount.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow, I can't thank you all enough for your advice and opinions. What a terrific lot of good-natured, informed, informative and spirited soapers we have here!
Just got on NG to check out Winter Garden and they have sick new FOs. Garden Dirt, Cognac & Cubans, Sweet Potato & Brown Sugar... I went insane with the ordering. Someone over there has been reading my mind. Picked up some Winter Garden too so I'll go into the mad scientist lab when it gets here. Mwuahahaha!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 23, 2014)

grumpy_owl said:


> Wow, I can't thank you all enough for your advice and opinions. What a terrific lot of good-natured, informed, informative and spirited soapers we have here!
> Just got on NG to check out Winter Garden and they have sick new FOs. Garden Dirt, Cognac & Cubans, Sweet Potato & Brown Sugar... I went insane with the ordering. Someone over there has been reading my mind. Picked up some Winter Garden too so I'll go into the mad scientist lab when it gets here. Mwuahahaha!



Let me know what your impression of Winter Garden is when you make it.  I'm liking it more each day.  Hopefully my customers will too.  I only made 6 cupcakes.  Hope to make a batch of soap with it this week.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 24, 2014)

grumpy_owl said:


> Lolz. Has anyone CP'd with BB's Sleigh Ride? I really like it in melt and pour but I'd also like to keep it white(ish). It has some clove, which has never accelerated for me, because I'm obviously a freak of nature, but I do worry about it discoloring dark. TD can only control so much.



I have used Sleigh Ride recently. Even with a lot of TD, it discolored slightly to a sort of antiquey cream color. But the scent is great in my CP soap! If I can get pix of it, I will post them tomorrow.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Winter Garden is one of the NG fragrance oils that I have been wanting to try, so I love hearing about how the scent is curing in cold process. The one time I ordered from NG my choices weren't that great, and I still have to try another order. 
I just recently tried the Moonworks Dupe of Winter Festival from Fragrance Buddy, and I love it! It is very strong at 1% I probably will go down  to .85 in the next batch.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 24, 2014)

OliveOil2 said:


> Winter Garden is one of the NG fragrance oils that I have been wanting to try, so I love hearing about how the scent is curing in cold process. The one time I ordered from NG my choices weren't that great, and I still have to try another order.
> I just recently tried the Moonworks Dupe of Winter Festival from Fragrance Buddy, and I love it! It is very strong at 1% I probably will go down to .85 in the next batch.


 
Some of my favorites from NG that stick and customers like are:  The Perfect Man, Teakwood Cardamom, Hummingbird, Mango Sorbet, Anjou Pear Blossom, Eucalyptus Mint, Huckleberry Harvest and Nectarine Mint, Bite Me and Lilac.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Sep 24, 2014)

Teakwood Cardamom? Shut! Up! I have been looking for a cardamom scent. Dang, I and just placed an order, too ...


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Shunt2011 Thank you for the list, I do plan on ordering the Teakwood Cardamom, and I think that I would like the Eucalyptus Mint.  I also plan on ordering more of Hippy Christmas, and I really wanted to try Cracklin Birch. Does the Eucalyptus Mint stick real well? 
I have been preoccupied with the Moonworks Dupes, think one of my problems is that I hate to do testing with 1 oz. and often buy large bottles. I am forcing myself to stay away from Candle Science for the next few days, because the 99 cent sale is so tempting, but then I have all those darn little bottles that I hate.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Sep 29, 2014)

I make sniffies with the small samples I don't really like a lot. If I don't love it I don't get excited about soaping it. I get the beads from WS.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes, the eucalyptus mint sticks really well.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Sep 29, 2014)

Just got my Winter Garden. Smells horrible OOB, like cheap laundry detergent, the kind that makes really big, detergenty bubbles. Lol, still can't wait to see how it soaps. Fingers crossed...


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't like it oob either.


----------

